# Anyone know where I can find a manual crank stucco hopper?



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

I have to do some patch work on the cottage cheese style houses coming up and can not for the life of me find a decent texture sprayer.

A friend had a nice one a few years ago, no clue where he got it. Green hopper, all metal fingers and a really nice solid handle that could be put on either side.

The only ones I can seem to find have crappy plastic fingers.

I would go buy a texture gun, but then I would have to go buy a compressor, and a generator to run it. That can wait a while.

Anyone know where I could source one?


----------



## stuart45 (Oct 7, 2009)

Is this what you are looking for, what we call a Tyrolean gun.


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

That looks like the cadillac model, but yea, same thing. Thanks for the name, it might help my googling.


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

This is the one I was looking for.


----------



## jomama (Oct 25, 2008)

It looks like Bon Tools carries the same one. I've had good luck ordering from them in the past, actually just did a few weeks ago.............

http://www.bontool.com/product1.asp?P=B15-144


----------



## stuart45 (Oct 7, 2009)

That one's on ebay for £108. They start at around £12. I need one myself to do the back of an extension I am building at home, as the back of the cottage is Tyrolean. I don't really like the stuff.
That's a bit cheaper than the one here on ebay here Joe.


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

Thank you for the Bon Tool link. I checked there but my searching must really suck.

I was getting nervous thinking I would have to drop $200 to have one shipped from the UK.

I like to buy once when it comes to things like this so I would rather get a good one first time around. Hopefully someday I can just get a sprayer and compressor, but it isn't too feasible for 10 sq ft of patch.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Supahflid (Mar 22, 2011)

We have a stator rotor texture sprayer that works o.k. It's electric and holds probably eight or ten gallons of material. I think it would work for stucco. I can get more details if you are interested, but it looks like you've found what you are looking for.


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)




----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

I found that flicker gun site early in my search and it said they had no stock because they are waiting on patents from the UK, which means they likely ripped of the TYROL company.

I ordered the one from Bon Toll, it's really well built tool assuming it is the same one I used to use.

Hey Stuart, is tyrolean just what you guys call stucco, or is it a special name for a reason?


----------



## stuart45 (Oct 7, 2009)

sitdwnandhngon said:


> Hey Stuart, is tyrolean just what you guys call stucco, or is it a special name for a reason?


We call stucco render usually. Tyrolean is a special name because Cullamix is added to the mix and the finish is like this.







TBH Tyrolean is usually done by the plasterers here, so I am not the best one to give advice on the subject. This thread may help.
www.diynot.com/forums/viewtopic.php?p=1495265#1495265
There are similar finishes such as pebbledash which is render with small pebbles thrown on and roughcast which is larger stones in the mix troweled on.


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

Gotcha, it is very rare in this area for the stucco houses to have an aggregate cast in, must have been too much money back in the day.

We have alot of the cottage cheese look though, and conveniently with our winters all if it is bubbling and popping 50 years later. Can't complain though, it pays.


----------



## stuart45 (Oct 7, 2009)

Up in Scotland where the climate is a bit harsher, Roughcast is a more popular finish than Tyrolean.
www.wbs-ltd.co.uk/renders_finishes_roughcast.htm


----------

